# My Alomar 1994 - 2003



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I realized that I've talked about my boy quite a bit, but I've never posted any photos of him.
He was the best dog in the world and an impossible brat, at the same time. My best friend and my guardian, who gave everything he had and was taken way too soon. I can't express how much I still miss him. I don't know if he was that once-in-a-lifetime, 'soul mate' yet, but I think there's a good chance he was. We were meant for each other, I know that. He chose me, as we were supposed to be meeting with the breeder to see a long-haired little boy. I was trying to check him out and play with him, and this other little brat kept biting my ankle, demanding my attention. When all the other little pups went off to play together and he stayed by me, it became clear to me what was going on and I asked if he'd been spoken for. He hadn't been. The rest, as they say, is history. I know he was meant for me. I'm convinced that, had he gone to someone else, he would have ended up in a shelter (or worse) given his temperament. To me, he was just my big baby.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Id say the best move that guy ever made was biting your ankle that day, I have no doubt in my mind he had a great life and knew what it was to be loved and cared for. I guess you cant ask for more then that.He looks a lot like sarge which reminds my ill be doing one of these for him some day. Everytime I read one of these threads it reminds me to be sure to spend time with sage while the time is there.

Rest in piece big boy...


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

I still mourn the loss of my Panzer and that was a little over 10 years ago. Time does heal all wounds and I adore Greta now but you never, ever forget the special ones. 


He looks very intelligent, happy & spoiled on those pictures.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear your loss even as long ago as it seems the pain never really goes away, but only lightens up a bit until there is something that reminds of our special friend. BUTCH you are so right. Enjoy every moment you can with them cause you never know when they are going to leave


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AllisonS
> He looks very intelligent, happy & spoiled on those pictures.


He sure was.









And yes, Butch - you're so right. That's one thing I learned by losing him so young. You really do have to enjoy every single minute you have with them.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

He's a great looking dog, and so lucky to have 'convinced' you that he was THE ONE. RIP Alomar.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 1211meekaHe's a great looking dog, and so lucky to have 'convinced' you that he was THE ONE. RIP Alomar.


Thank you. As big as he was (he topped out at 125 pounds) he never quite grew into those ears!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

He was a beautiful guy.

I am sorry you lost him so young.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Love the 2nd picture, he looks so regal and so handsome.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you, ThreeDogs!

tazz - I think, out of all the photos I have of him, that's one of my favorites as well. In all the other ones where I was trying to get him "posed" he'd tip his head like a big goofball (like in the first shot. lol.)


----------

